# help me. I cannot art.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

lostastirrup said:


> Due to an unfortunate mix up in scheduling, yours truly is taking Drawing 1 instead of Calculus. This may seem like a good thing. It is not a good thing. The problem is that I have never had any formal art instruction. So this thread is hopefully going to be the place I post pictures of my assignments before i turn them in so that knowledgeable art folks (I know you exist I have seen your drool worthy portraits) can steer me clear of my mistakes. There should eventually be horse drawings, but for now its silly things like: only draw the negative space (what the heck is negative space anyhow...space is just space...it can't not be there) draw the same item 10 times (that would be a can of WD-40 in my case.
> 
> But before I post pics I have some questions:
> 
> ...


it's usable for both of those things. but, use it to frame out your picture, then you can go right up and over it. when you are done, lift it off and you'll have a nice square image.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks. I just finished drawing 2. Will post it as soon as I finish 3. I tried the blender. I don't like what it did. I turned the can. I like that.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

So I accidently didnt leave myself enough space, so my drawing overlap, and there is a tiny one in the corner cause I didn't feel like working too hard.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice! 
when it comes to realism, it's very important that parallel lines read as parallel. the veritcal sides of the can seem to splay outward as it comes down.

otherwise, I like the little one in the corner. do more of varying sizes. who said they all have to exist in the same space?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*I arted.*

played around a bit with the whole negative space idea and tried drawing some with funky thick lines- or only doing lines in one direction. I also tried some comicky style ones. The final drawing is how I feel about this assignment.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

TinyLily will be one of your best assets xD

I had a similar project to do in my art class at school. We had to pick one of the everyday objects the teacher supplied and do a series of drawings of them in different mediums. I chose the coffee percolator. I used pencils, charcoal, ink and watercolours and it frustrated me to no end that not one of my pictures was 'perfect', no matter what angle or method I used. In the end we all had to submit three images into a little art show at a cafe/restaurant in town. They ended up buying my wonkiest, ugliest ink drawing of the percolator for $50.

Your WD40 looks much better than my percolator.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol Tracer! I don't know what it is with art teachers and 'normal items' its not like anyone is going to need a reference drawing of WD40.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your drawings show more courage than I would have attributed to your negative attitude toward this class. could it be that you are actually having fun?????

and why the heck am I always called tiny "lily". it's TINY LINY!!!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> and why the heck am I always called tiny "lily". it's TINY LINY!!!


Oh. My. God. You totally changed your name, I swear!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

tiny- I don't mind to draw or do art, I kinda have a knack for it but I don't really enjoy it. I get bored too quick and I hate the purposelessness I feel while drawing, id truly rather be doing anything else- like math or science than doodling anything. I'm kinda scared that ill not do as well in this class because it does not interest me. That's part of the reason for this thread is to keep me from going nuts and staying focused.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a funny story about my first drawing 101 class.....I too knew nothing about drawing...I can't art either. So....I find myself sitting in a class with a bunch o artists and in walks this lady in a bathrobe. I'm thinking to myself....hhmm what's up with her? So, she proceeds to climb onto a couple of desks in the middle of the room and remove her robe. You guessed it....not a stitch on underneath. Totally naked. So then the teacher says...ok, draw her. Sheesh....talk about baptism by fire......won't forget that class. I would have been thankful for WD-40.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

kayarmstrong- that sounds awful, I think id switch out immediately if that happened. I get that there is some sort of Grecian beauty to naked body art but I think id feel to awkward to even try, not to mention trying to explain to my mother what I was doing in class.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Apples*

I drew some apples. and then I got hungry. We were supposed to bring our fruit in to class with us to show what our 'model' was...guess that wont work.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

lostastirrup said:


> I drew some apples. and then I got hungry. We were supposed to bring our fruit in to class with us to show what our 'model' was...guess that wont work.


That is precious hahaha! Love these drawings. They'd be a beautiful series to hang on a wall


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Sky- Lol thanks. I just hope the whole semester wont be drawing a piece of fruit ten times... I might *gasp* end up eating healthy


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

LOVE the progression of the apple!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Tracer said:


> TinyLily will be one of your best assets xD
> 
> I had a similar project to do in my art class at school. We had to pick one of the everyday objects the teacher supplied and do a series of drawings of them in different mediums. I chose the coffee percolator. I used pencils, charcoal, ink and watercolours and it frustrated me to no end that not one of my pictures was 'perfect', no matter what angle or method I used. In the end we all had to submit three images into a little art show at a cafe/restaurant in town. They ended up buying my wonkiest, ugliest ink drawing of the percolator for $50.
> 
> Your WD40 looks much better than my percolator.


'Perfect' is subjective. Even 'experts' don't always agree on things.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> kayarmstrong- that sounds awful, I think id switch out immediately if that happened. I get that there is some sort of Grecian beauty to naked body art but I think id feel to awkward to even try, not to mention trying to explain to my mother what I was doing in class.


When you get over the first shock you are looking at lines and angles. Your drawings are great wish mine were that good as a beginner. Imagine being able to draw your horse, or other people's horses, so this is just practice. It may even become a stream of income for you in the future


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Hopefully the last of the apples.*

If I have to draw another apple I will probably murder something. Probably an apple. I've draw 23 apples in the last three days...that is 22 apples too many. Here is hopefully my last.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*It was supposed to be a mug. It is not a mug.*

Pardon me, I have a fever of 101 right now and am not thinking straight. Skipping class... but our assignment was to take one object and draw it ten times (again) That got old fast. I blame the fever because somehow my sixth mug turned into tree....whoops.

I think Im gonna try a horse tomorrow. So if anyone has a picture I could work off of that would be lovely.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

Your sketches are beautiful! I used to love sketching, I've never been good at it, but I enjoyed doing it. 
I would sketch characters out of an anime show called InuYasha, I had one that actually looked very similar to the screenshot I was using.
I'm still in highschool, and am currently taking an art class. I cannot stand it. I especially dislike when I'm supposed to add colour. I very much prefer simply sketching in pencil, like you are doing.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

good luck in art class. Im a newbie at it too. This is my first art class and im already in college


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

lostastirrup said:


> somehow my sixth mug turned into tree....whoops.


Don't you just hate when that happens? :lol:

:blueunicorn:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> . . . somehow my sixth mug turned into tree....whoops.


...Don't you love it when that happens


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

You're both right!

This is the first drawing ive enjoyed doing. but I still have a ton of mugs to sketch still -_-


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*I did it! I drew a pony*

as title declares- I drew a pony. It turned out alright except that I think I scratched the paper too dark with the pencil and now I cant smooth it together.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to enjoy studying and sketching the intricacies of bark on a tree or an old earth and wood loading ramp, especially the stuff of a bygone era. Loved working in pencil. My father cartooned, his youngest sister did beautiful oils, so it seems to run in the family. I could never cartoon which requires freeing the mind until one day, like an epiphany, I suddenly could. My oldest brother is quite the political cartoonist.


----------



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I wouldn't worry at all about not smoothing it together - I'm a sucker for the original pencil marks, I think they bring something very special and expressive!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Derpy cat*

I have no idea what my homework was for this weekend so I churned out a sketch of a wacky looking cat.
Behold: maximum derp; just because its art doesnt mean it has to look pretty. 

P.S. does anyone have some horse pics I could draw. I'd like to do some faces/heads or maybe try a motion one, but I don't want to draw just another already perfect stock photo.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

If you work from a photo how can you turn it to get a different angle? Maybe a model horse would do.

Sorry for asking such a dumb question, like you can look behind the TV to see the other side. LOL

You are really good, I cannot art. 

If I have a pencil and paper I cannot decide where to draw the first line. Can sit there a loooooong time and never make a mark.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Will any of these work? Just some random ones of mine, you don't need to draw in the halter or the rope halter that came off the one's nose. :icon_rolleyes: (another rope halter bit the dust)


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> If you work from a photo how can you turn it to get a different angle? Maybe a model horse would do.
> 
> Sorry for asking such a dumb question, like you can look behind the TV to see the other side. LOL
> 
> ...


True, but I have no model horses and im sick and tired of drawing mugs.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

EmilyJoy- I think I might try the running one. I like all the light on the silky fur.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

If you want to try your hand at drawing some other animal, I've got some nice photos that I took the other day of our Jersey cow...


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

not sure if you are looking for standard-view horses to draw:




















or fun angles:











also offering up my grinning dog:











For someone who thinks they 'cannot art,' you are doing great!!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*So maybe not horses in motion are for me.*

Drawing EmilyJoy's horse proved a little more difficult than I thought. I think I am going to try it again at some point. 

I also drew a skull for class- Halloween IS coming after all. Here is the progression:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> Drawing EmilyJoy's horse proved a little more difficult than I thought. I think I am going to try it again at some point.
> 
> I also drew a skull for class- Halloween IS coming after all. Here is the progression:


Horses are difficult to get the proportion right, that is a great early effort and your sense of light and shade and movement are really good.

Love watching your progress 

:gallop:


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

*Another Skull.*

I think Im done. Im sure my teacher will disagree though.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

anndankev said:


> If you work from a photo how can you turn it to get a different angle? Maybe a model horse would do.
> 
> Sorry for asking such a dumb question, like you can look behind the TV to see the other side. LOL
> 
> ...


turn the photo so the horse is upside down to you. It makes you look at the lines differently and anticipate the shape


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

yeah cool pics


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> turn the photo so the horse is upside down to you. It makes you look at the lines differently and anticipate the shape


yeah my mom's had me do that and it really helped


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

lostastirrup said:


> Lol Tracer! I don't know what it is with art teachers and 'normal items' its not like anyone is going to need a reference drawing of WD40.


They often used to be used in advertising. Things are more high-tech these days  besides which, you are training your eye to interpret what you are seeing.

Don't be so hard on yourself. You are drawing a likeness, not a photo. They are looking good.


----------

